# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  siemens απορροφητήρας

## σιαγιοργε

ο πτυσσόμενος απορροφητήρας siemens le63020/03 φράκαρε με το κλησιμο του και τώρα είναι νεκρός. Παίρνει ρεύμα γιατί ανάβουν οι λάμπες. υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.elektronik-werkstatt.de/...IEMENS/LE63020 (πιθανό πρόβλημα?)

----------


## σιαγιοργε

από ότι είδα σήμερα όταν άνοιξα το μοτέρ έκανε έναν πολύ σιγανό θόρυβο άλλα η τουρμπίνα τίποτα.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μήπως στο κλείσιμό του άρπαξε κάνα καλώδιο ,κάποια φύσα η οποία κούμπωνε στο μοτέρ ; Όσο αφορά τις λάμπες αναβουν από άλλη διακλάδωση 

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το μοτέρ έκανε έναν πολύ σιγανό θόρυβο άλλα η τουρμπίνα τίποτα.


Έχει επάνω πυκνωτή?
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...m=472&so=2&l=1
αν δεν φταίει ο πυκνωτής του ανοίγεις τα εντόσθια για έλεγχο αν έχει κανένα φραγμένο άξονα κουζινέτα κτλ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd90Q_wawdE

----------


## σιαγιοργε

τελικά έφερα μάστορα να τον δει και μου είπε ότι θέλουν αλλαγμα ο πυκνωτής του και δυο εξαρτήματα πάνω αριστερά και δεξιά που είναι σαν μισοφέγγαρα σε κόστος 110 ευρώ συνολικά για επισκευή επειδη πρέπει να ξεκρεμάσει και να τα αλλαξει. Βεβαία έψαξα για ανταλλακτικά κι εγώ και βρήκα πολυ οικονομικα όποτε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα επιχειρήσω να τον ανοίξω εγώ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

την επίσκεψη την πληρώθηκε η προσέφερε δωρεάν γνώσεις;

----------


## σιαγιοργε

15 ευρό η επίσκεψη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αριστερά και δεξιά που είναι σαν μισοφέγγαρα


Εξήγησε τι είναι αυτά και ανεβάζουν το κόστος εξαιρώντας τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## σιαγιοργε

https://www.spareka.fr/electromenage...ch-139509.html αυτα

----------


## σιαγιοργε

άλλα πέρα από αυτά ο πυκνωτής για να βγει πρέπει να ξεκρεμαστεί.

----------

